# πανσέτα ή παντσέτα = pork belly (slice) (UK) / fresh side pork (US)



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Κατά ΛΝΕΓ: κομμάτι χοιρινού κρέατος από την περιοχή της κοιλιάς του ζώου, από το ιταλ. pancetta "κοιλίτσα - κρέας από κοιλιά χοιρινού".

Είναι κλασική περίπτωση ψευδόφιλου. Στα Ιταλικά pancetta σήμερα είναι είδος μπέικον από το ίδιο μέρος του ζώου που είναι και η δική μας πανσέτα. Έχει δηλαδή υποστεί συγκεκριμένη επεξεργασία και είναι αλλαντικό και όχι νωπό κρέας.

What is pancetta? 
Pancetta is an Italian bacon that is cured with salt, pepper, and other spices, but is not smoked. 

Κατά Wikipedia: Pancetta is a type of dry cured meat. It is pork belly that has been salt cured and spiced (nutmeg, pepper, fennel, dried ground hot peppers and garlic are often featured), and dried for about three months (but usually not smoked).

Στα Αγγλικά το συγκεκριμένο μέρος του ζώου λέγεται pork belly (UK) ή pork side (US).

Εδώ πανσέτα Tesco:




Ενώ, όσον αφορά την Αμερικάνικη εκδοχή: Fresh side pork is the same cut as slab bacon but it is fresh. It is taken from the section of side that remains after the loin and spareribs are removed. The layered lean from fat is generally used as a seasoning. Fresh side pork is usually prepared by cooking in liquid.
http://www.mealsforyou.com/cgi-bin/customize?meatcutspork.html

Η λέξη streaky που χρησιμοποιείται για το ίδιο μέρος του ζώου αναφέρεται στο bacon και όχι στο νωπό κρέας. Πάντως, καταχρηστικά λέγεται από μερικούς και "fresh bacon".

Καλή όρεξη!


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Για αποφυγή σύγχυσης, την Ιταλική pancetta, τη λέμε απλά μπέικον ή μπέικον pancetta ή Ιταλικό μπέικον.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τι τρώω (και με τις δύο σημασίες), αλλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω την πληροφορία ότι το Oxford Paravia γράφει:
*pancetta *1. GASTR. = pork underbelly; *pancetta affumicata* bacon. 2. (_pancia_) (pot) belly; *metter su pancetta* to grow a belly.

Για όσους έχουν δει το _Trading Places_ τα pork bellies έχουν μείνει αξέχαστα.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 12, 2009)

Όχι για όλους, εγώ κράτησα τον χυμό πορτοκαλιού και κυρίως το ...diy τζακούζι!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2020)

Όταν ο "μεταφραστής" (ή, ως φαίνεται, ο γραφίστας) δεν συμβουλεύεται τη Λεξιλογία:
(Το αρνί μην το παραγγείλετε, πάντως, εκτός κι αν δεν έχετε πρόβλημα να μασουλάτε λαμπόγυαλα — traditionally cooked, βεβαίως βεβαίως...)


----------

